# Different fursuit styles? : /



## Bir (Jan 13, 2010)

I've been searching a lot for different types of fursuits. I'll be honest, other than the actual colors and species, they kind of all look the same. Slightly cartoonish, baggy...

Are these the only types of fursuits?

Does anyone have any pictures of other kinds?

What about closer-fitting fursuits?

What about straight-yarned tails?

Fursuits with hair?

Basically, I'm looking for a great directory of a /variety/ of different /types/ and /styles/ of fursuits. 

First thread, please don't yell at me if this is in the wrong place. If there's a way to delete it, I will if I need to. 

^^;;;


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 13, 2010)

Have you checked out the Fursuit Database? http://db.fursuit.org/


----------



## Bir (Jan 13, 2010)

I haven't, but thank you for the link. I'll check it out now. ^^


----------



## Bir (Jan 13, 2010)

Hmm, still no luck. 

It would be interesting to see masks...


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 13, 2010)

Bir said:


> I haven't, but thank you for the link. I'll check it out now. ^^


 
While you're there check out Fursuit TV: http://fursuittv.timduru.org/ Is a sort of compilation of fursuit and fursuit-like videos that is streamed once a month. The previous streams are available to download too; big files but worth the wait.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 13, 2010)

Not all fur-suits are going to be cartoon-like or baggy.

If you want to see realism take a look at Clockworkcreature.com or you can look at Lion of the Sun.

For things that are NOT baggy, Donthugcacti.com is good about form fitting bodies.

For things that will make kids poop their pants Artslave is good.

As for making costumes with hair, Zeke and I have never used real hair but we've made a few using really good substitute wig material. Most people make their own suit or try it first...which is why most suits you will see appear baggy or cartoon-ish.

To get into different actual styles you have to start looking at different professional suit makers.


----------



## Bir (Jan 13, 2010)

Thank you! I didn't know there were so many sites I could visit. Heck, I was just looking around deviantart, google, and other random search engines.

I apologize for my ignorance on the subject x.x

Edit:

Those sites actually have some really cool stuff. XD

However, I couldn't get to Artslave.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 13, 2010)

Bir said:


> Thank you! I didn't know there were so many sites I could visit. Heck, I was just looking around deviantart, google, and other random search engines.
> 
> I apologize for my ignorance on the subject x.x
> 
> ...



You are welcome.

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/artslave
You can find art-slave there. 

You can see what it looks like when Zeke and I mess around using a wig substitute in either my FA or the link in my siggy.

For a few more places you can go: http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=42331 to find some more builders in the first post.


----------

